# intel 80gig ssd installed, views!!!



## funkysnair (Oct 31, 2009)

well i got my ssd in post today (pics)











my first thoughts where, £200 for that little thing but dam are they different to normal hd's

my pc booted to desktop in 39secs but was unusable for a further 5-10 secs while the drive organised itself (1tb 7,200 rpm samsung spinpoint f1-brandnew)

my solid state drive shuts down completely in 3 seconds flat and boots to desktop usable in 15 seconds!

granted that writing to the drive is not as fast as reading but its still faster than conventional hard drives, i installed windows7 64bit in 15mins aprox!!!

in a nutshell the drive is expensive but its dam rapid and i can only see things getting better in the ssd department

pros-
easy mounting
size
speed
silent

cons-
price
storage capacity






heres how i mounted mine using double sided sticky foam pads (no space to mount inside due to tripple raditaor)


----------



## susik89 (Oct 31, 2009)

Damn thats a nice performance boost. But even though it's faster I don't think that having your windows/games load faster is worth that much :x


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 31, 2009)

susik89 said:


> Damn thats a nice performance boost. But even though it's faster I don't think that having your windows/games load faster is worth that much :x


SSD's as your os drive make the entire PC more responsive.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Oct 31, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> SSD's as your os drive make the entire PC more responsive.



Depends on the drive. The X25's are exceptional.

Not all SSD's are created equal.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Oct 31, 2009)

They are advertising up to 250 megtabyte per second read speeds with the Intel X25-M Solid State Disk.  That is impressive but not worth $279 American Dollars.  I wonder how many years it is going to take for the price to come down on solid state disk drives?


----------



## funkysnair (Oct 31, 2009)

well basicly its up to the person who is looking at the price if it is worth it!

i was looking at the drive with a spare £350 in my pocket so i decided to get one and go out for a meal tonight 

my pc is so rapid its unbelivable, and like bomberboysk says the whole system has improved.

i did purchase a crucial ssd a while back and the performance was terrible i had to rma it, not all ssd,s are good!

manufacturers have good and bad models, but i knew with intel it was a good one


----------



## diduknowthat (Oct 31, 2009)

Prices are coming down slowly. There are really fast SSD's in the $150 area now, using new Jmicron controllers with 64megs of built in cache. I'm looking to get one around thanks giving!


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Nov 1, 2009)

diduknowthat said:


> Prices are coming down slowly. There are really fast SSD's in the $150 area now, using new Jmicron controllers with 64 megabytes of built in cache. I'm looking to get one around Thanksgiving!



What are some good models of Solid State Drives to watch?  I'm waiting for a decent 80 gigabyte Solid State Drive to drop to around $100 in price.


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 1, 2009)

2048Megabytes said:


> What are some good models of Solid State Drives to watch?  I'm waiting for a decent 80 gigabyte Solid State Drive to drop to around $100 in price.



for $100 i dont think there are any decent drives at the present moment in time, they are still very expensive

just stay away from the old ssd's with the jmicron controllers because they wer terrible for stuttering (belive me i have had experience)

here is a benchmark chart with most ssds in

http://www.harddrivebenchmark.net/high_end_drives.html

intel i drive i chose is 7th from the top being betten by the intel slc's


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Nov 1, 2009)

That's some serious speed! I want a SSD, but I want high capacity. I can't be bothered with multiple drives... because I'm lazy. Maybe I'll start saving for one of the Intel X-25 or the OCZ Vertex or a good Indilinx SSD, and just have Windows on it.


----------



## Shane (Nov 1, 2009)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I want a SSD, but I want high capacity. I can't be bothered with multiple drives..



Same here,80gb is nowhere near good enough for me...i need at least 250gb for just my os,apps and game,no point in just installing windows on the SSD and everything else on another standard drive imo.

tbh though Id rather have this instead of the SSD because of the price/storage.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149435


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 1, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Same here,80gb is nowhere near good enough for me...i need at least 250gb for just my os,apps and game,no point in just installing windows on the SSD and everything else on another standard drive imo.
> 
> tbh though Id rather have this instead of the SSD because of the price/storage.
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149435



i would rather have 2 1tb drives in raid0 that that drive, but then again i would rather have my intel ssd


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 7, 2009)

also as people mentioned about the write speeds fo the ssd's, well infact tehre a little misleading as i have found through research that 

"It's random writes which really make a difference in day to day usage"

"Don't forget that read/write speeds aren't the ultimate guide to performance. The X25-M was (significantly) slower in terms of sustained throughput than some of the other drives on the market, but its real-world performance was greater thanks to very high IOPS scores"

therefore when purchasing any ssd's more research is a necesity or you will end up with a ssd drive that has all the numbers but none of the performance!

in a nut shell the intel drive i bought is a winner and i am very pleased with the purchase, just waiting on intel releasing there firmware

"Intel X25-M SSD firmware update boosts write speeds 40%"......


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, the reason SSD's are great is the random access times, no head moving above platters, electrons move almost at the speed of light vs mechanically limited.


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 7, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, the reason SSD's are great is the random access times, no head moving above platters, electrons move almost at the speed of light vs mechanically limited.



im really looking forward to the new firmware coming out, i noticed intel has removed there firmware from there website due to it "bricking" alot of peoples ssd's!!!

but a %40 increase in write times, that as one hell of an update, especially when its free


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Nov 7, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> But a 40% increase in write times, that as one hell of an update, especially when its free



What are you talking about?  The cheapest Intel Solid State Disk is $259 presently.   What is free?


----------



## Shane (Nov 7, 2009)

2048Megabytes said:


> What are you talking about?  The cheapest Intel Solid State Disk is $259 presently.   What is free?



They are very very overpriced 

Hows it been so far Funky? Any problems?


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 7, 2009)

2048Megabytes said:


> What are you talking about?  The cheapest Intel Solid State Disk is $259 presently.   What is free?



what is free!!!!!!!

 is the update to release %40 more peformance in writting spead! now you wouldnt turn your nose up at that if you already bought something excepting the spec only to find that there is going to be a firmware to increase performance now would you? now button it 



Nevakonaza said:


> They are very very overpriced
> 
> Hows it been so far Funky? Any problems?



its amazing, best upgrade ive ever made

even better than going from my q6600 to i7 920, everything responds quicker......

thinking about another for raid0


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh, I understand now.  He is talking about a firmware update for his solid state drive.  The firmware update is free.


----------



## PohTayToez (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't wait until these become the norm.


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 7, 2009)

PohTayToez said:


> I can't wait until these become the norm.



yeh i know, they are one of the most needed upgrades in pc technology

imagine 1tb ssd's down to £100, but its a long way away from that (years)


----------



## dushuai (Nov 8, 2009)

nice news,ssd can be very good,but now is not needed ,I like the mobile harddrive more.


----------



## Shane (Nov 8, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> yeh i know, they are one of the most needed upgrades in pc technology



Id love one now,My hard drive is the bottleneck of my whole system!!! 

But its just too expensive


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 8, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Id love one now,My hard drive is the bottleneck of my whole system!!!
> 
> But its just too expensive



hard drives are the bottle neck of all systems, but its noth that bad of a bottleneck really....


----------



## PohTayToez (Nov 9, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> hard drives are the bottle neck of all systems, but its noth that bad of a bottleneck really....



Well, have you ever used a SSD?  You may not think that your HDD is that bad, but the difference in performance with an SSD is amazing.


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 23, 2009)

PohTayToez said:


> Well, have you ever used a SSD?  You may not think that your HDD is that bad, but the difference in performance with an SSD is amazing.



yes i have used an ssd, this thread is about the ssd i bought lol!!


----------



## DarthJonny (Nov 26, 2009)

im looking for a ssd to get to put windows 7 on maybe in the $150-$200 range.


----------



## The Chad (Nov 30, 2009)

Are the new 1Tb SSD's out any slower than the much smaller 80Gb versions?


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 30, 2009)

The Chad said:


> Are the new 1Tb SSD's out any slower than the much smaller 80Gb versions?



i wasnt aware of any 1tb ssd's?


----------



## The Chad (Nov 30, 2009)

Only just recently came out as far as I know, here some links about them:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAkQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers

http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/03/oczs-1tb-colossus-ssd-gets-a-price-and-launch-timeframe/

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/puresilicon-ssd-1tb,6810.html


----------



## mx344 (Dec 1, 2009)

^so not worth the price... 

Arent the pci e ssd's slower than the ones that just hook up via cable?


----------



## Hass (Dec 1, 2009)

Obviously if you read any of the links you posted... you'd see that they are faster than current SSDs.

Specifications - Nitro Series SSD:
Capacities: 32GB, 64GB, 128GB, 256GB, 512GB, 1024GB
Performance
-- Transfer rate: 300MB/sec
-- Sustained read: 240MB/sec
-- Sustained write: 215MB/sec
-- Random read (IOPS 4K): 50,000
-- Random write (IOPS 4K): 10,000
-- Latency < 100 µsec
Reliability
-- MTTF: 2.0 million hours


----------



## awildgoose (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow how you hooked up your SSD is pretty good... I never would have though of double sided tape lol.
The SSD is pretty good, when I first read about them in a magazine I thought they were not worth it (it was like $300 for 80GB) but now I think they would defiantly be worth it since I don't have that much stuff on my current hard drive.

Nice work:good:.


----------



## Twist86 (Dec 11, 2009)

So after the time has passed you still like your investment?
I been looking at your drive for a bit now plan to buy it once the prices come down. I hear some iffy responses for these drives. Some just love them others say "neat but not worth it" etc etc.

I would use this as a primary obviously and then use a 500GB for downloads etc to save the "life" on the drive just install games/programs etc. I gotta say anything less then 80GB is not worth it for me as OS = 15-20GB then games are becoming 8-15GB each and programs will be around 2GB for me.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 11, 2009)

i love it, thinking of a second for raid0....

people who are saying its not worht it are talking from there point of view price wise, everybody has there limits to how much they spend.

i went for good parts in my pc and i seen the hd as the next best upgrade

the drive is a very good performer so thats not being questioned, i cant speak for other people but i speak for myself and i dont regret it


----------



## DarthJonny (Dec 12, 2009)

i just got an OCZ solid series ssd, i was amazed at how tiny it was
i got the 60 GB one and plan to put only windows on it. but i did kinda struggle to find a place to put it, i didnt get a bracket for it or anything so i had to improvise. but i cant wait to start up my computer and see how it performs.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 12, 2009)

well the double sided sticky foam pads worked wonders for me 

they are so smal you could mount them all over a pc case, let me know how you find your ssd....

my 1st ssd sucked so bad i sent it back within 2 days, used it for less than 1hr but i do hope you have a good one


----------



## Twist86 (Dec 12, 2009)

I would rather use the double sided tape but with a plastic middle (so you can remove it and put it back on)

I do this with pictures and stuff to ensure they never fall down (most are homemade from family) I decided to wait on SSD for another year...I am tempted but $250 is over what I consider a upgrade...my next build I will get one though.

BTW can you install the OS normally or do you still have to clone it to the drive?


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 12, 2009)

you can install the os normal, but quicker 15-20mins


----------



## Twist86 (Dec 12, 2009)

That is pretty cool...I am curious does it open 50 Firefox tabs any faster ^-^


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 12, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> That is pretty cool...I am curious does it open 50 Firefox tabs any faster ^-^



ill let you know if i ever need to open 50 firefoxes!


----------

